# New Trowel



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I received my new trowel in the mail this week, and I liked the girl on the box it came in so much I ordered another one


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Um....where did you say you got that trowel from?:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Um....where did you say you got that trowel from?:whistling2:


Well, from one serious tradesman to another you can find these fine specialty tools (for tradework of course) at http://www.oleaspecialtyproducts.com/c-venetian_plaster_tools.html

In all actuality, the trowel is a bad-ass mamajamma. The one I chose is Uber flexible, I plan on using it for an American Clay application over some particularly horrendous ancient existing walls. The first one has a short spine so it functions like a real bendy pool trowel (but stainless), and the one coming tomorrow has a longer spine for a little more stiffness (not that I need any more stiffness with that type of advertising:laughing


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Well, from one serious tradesman to another you can find these fine specialty tools (for tradework of course) at http://www.oleaspecialtyproducts.com/c-venetian_plaster_tools.html
> 
> In all actuality, the trowel is a bad-ass mamajamma. The one I chose is Uber flexible, I plan on using it for an American Clay application over some particularly horrendous ancient existing walls. The first one has a short spine so it functions like a real bendy pool trowel (but stainless), and the one coming tomorrow has a longer spine for a little more stiffness (not that I need any more stiffness with that type of advertising:laughing



Fuk I seen some guy once pay five bucks extra cause the trowel came in a box


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

that picture :icon_rolleyes:looks like Matt Dillon with some fake tits


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Fuk I seen some guy once pay five bucks extra cause the trowel came in a box


Seeing as how the Columbia paint store here in town wants $73 for a 16x5 stainless the price is pretty competitive...especially since these are the nicest trowels I've ever seen. And if the Matt Dillon pictured above showed up at my house I would invite him/her in. However, if Matt Dillon with fake t!ts had a c0ck, then I would have to ask him her to leave.:whistling2:


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

she dosent look like she could trowle with those nails.


----------

